# Does your golden pull?



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Does your golden pull while on the leash when people/dogs are around?


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Pumba tends to pull a lot of the time, especially when a person or another dog is passing. if she gets too excited, i move away from them and ask her to sit and focus on me. as for the constant tug while walking i have yet to break that =(


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey is the only dog we have never been able to break from pulling. At between 10 1/2 and 11, she pulls as hard as she can, just digging in for a good distance before settling down. And even then if she sees a cat she starts trying to rush toward it. She is so good about all other commands, just not good on leash.


----------

